

Ask HN: From freelancer to salary? - mkelley

So basically I've been doing some combination of contracting and consulting work for short to mid-length contracts for the past 10 years or so. Anyways, I've made a decent living so far going this route. But there have been some ups and downs. So now I'm thinking I want to go the route of a salaried job and have been kind of exploring the job market in the area. I'm 30 y/o now, am married, and have 2 kids (7 and 9).  And, am starting to value the idea of financial stability afforded by a salaried position. So I'm seriously ready to take the plunge.&#60;p&#62;I have an Associates in IT with a local community college affiliated w/ the University of KY and ~11 years of professional experience doing web design/ development as well as complex data intensive web applications/services and windows software for various .gov/.mil, state and city. As you can imagine, most of the web design projects were smaller and done solo while the larger projects I was part of a team.&#60;p&#62;Aside from the standard HTML/CSS/Javascript combined with a bit of Photoshop skill. I do a lot of development in ASP.NET/C# w/ SQL Server or Oracle database  on the backside. A lot of Entity Framework and bit of Silverlight too. I consider myself a pretty decent programmer these days. I'm really looking for advice on how best to craft my resume. Besides the .docx I threw up http:/michaelkelley.me and a little more adventurous http://michaelkelley.me/resume&#60;p&#62;Advice on honing my resume and presentation for landing a decent job in the ~60-75K/year w/ benefits and whether I should bother with any kind of website resume&#60;p&#62;SO yeah... this turned into a pretty long-winded AskHN but please any and all advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm still churning around some ideas for a great startup and I plan on saving some money up through this job to work towards that goal! Hopefully I can turn this process into a nice blog post after I land a position and let everyone know how it went.
======
patrickmclaren
Few things. Personally, I'd much prefer a PDF version of your resume (loading
LibreOffice takes a lot more time than evince does on my netbook). Create a
GitHub account, or some other way of allowing me to see your coding skills.
Talk more directly about programming, if that's what kind of work you're
interested in. Also, what are your other interests? Do you work on any OSS
projects?

